# [fotd]: a 'lil tete-a-tint



## lipshock (Oct 7, 2007)

......


----------



## nunu (Oct 7, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 7, 2007)

Your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 7, 2007)

I love it! You even rock neutrals! And I love the way your eyes look in this one. More, more!


----------



## Keysten (Oct 7, 2007)

you look like a doll! very pretty!!!!


----------



## stefania905 (Oct 7, 2007)

your skin is to dieeee for!!


----------



## Khalia25 (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG. Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look FABUUUUULOUUUUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 7, 2007)

yay ur back! we finally get to see ur natural eyes and theyre gorgeous!

btw u remind me of kerry washington in the 3rd pic...pleez MORE fotds 4m u


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 7, 2007)

so pretty! your skin looks so great!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 7, 2007)

So pretty!  You look lovely!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 7, 2007)

Gooooddddd You look HOT.


----------



## fresh76 (Oct 7, 2007)

omg, you're gorgeous!!! looove the lips!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 7, 2007)

*~*You are so pretty...you really do have amazing skin!!  Love the glasses too!!*~*


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 7, 2007)

purty!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 8, 2007)

I freaking love it.
You look so pretty.
Love the brown eyes and bangs!!!
More, more more!!!


----------



## user46 (Oct 8, 2007)

love ur eyebrows!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, you're gorgeous!
you've got great skin, lips, eyebrows! everything!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_




_

 
I love the above pic.  

It's nice to see you again.  I really like this look.  It is so different than anything we have seen from you thus far.  I love the natural eye color.  You have very pretty eyes.


----------



## Jot (Oct 8, 2007)

looking great and love the glasses


----------



## entipy (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! This is beautifully perfect! Your skin looks smooth as silk, your e/s is fabulous, and I SOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your glasses!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 8, 2007)

You look stunning!! Its so nice to see you in glasses and without the contacts


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!! but you already knew that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that l/s is HOTT!


----------



## jajababy (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow you're beautiful and the makeup is added bonus!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 8, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## star1692 (Oct 8, 2007)

Absolutely to die for!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 8, 2007)

Missed your posts- you look amazing!


----------



## maggiep07 (Oct 8, 2007)

love it!! your brows are killer


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 8, 2007)

very pretty 
Your skin is flawless 
If you ever get time 
A tutorial would be wonderful 
How do you like the plush lash mascara?


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 8, 2007)

Stunning....


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 8, 2007)

You look beautiful and for some reason you remind me of Kelly Rowland.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 8, 2007)

your skin is this perfect piece of yumminess


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks great!  You're so pretty too!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 8, 2007)

Very pretty look!! I wish you all the best.  Just came back from the BWI/DC area.  Hopefully, I can see you the next visit @ your mac store...


----------



## RobinG (Oct 8, 2007)

Great to see you back. I love this look on you. I might have to come to your store one day. We cant be that far from each other.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you tell me how you applied the shadows?  Which brushes you used, your sequence and technique.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 9, 2007)

ahh cutteee!!! love the glasses nd the makeup..u must post more i misssed u!! hope ur enjoying the job girlie!!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Gooooddddd You look HOT._

 

Could never be as hot as you, Miss Shimmer.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's nice to see you again.  I really like this look.  It is so different than anything we have seen from you thus far.  I love the natural eye color.  You have very pretty eyes._

 

Thank you, Azia!

It is very different.  I have been working on branching out and trying softer looks with just a hint of drama.  Plus, now that summer is slowly winding down, I would feel foolish walking out of the house with bright green eyeshadow on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So now it's time to transition to plums, deep oranges, and the like.  . plus I love doing all matte looks now.  God, I am starting to hate all that damn frost and shimmer.  Hehe.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_very pretty 
Your skin is flawless 
If you ever get time 
A tutorial would be wonderful 
How do you like the plush lash mascara?_

 


Hey you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plushlash is a godsend.  I don't have any other experience with MAC mascaras but because of the fact that everyone says they're horrible, I neve bothered.  So, when I got plushlash in my gratis I definitely wasn't expecting much ... until I put it on.  It lengthened my lashes and made them look so full and wispy.  I love it!  Get it ... NOW!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Oct 9, 2007)

gorgeous! i love the neutral look! i'm sooo happy you posted! i've been getting on here every day for weeks hoping to see a FOTD from you!
;]


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 9, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## simplykat (Oct 10, 2007)

your mu application is perfection!


----------



## Dani (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW, how much does it cost to have JESUS do your eyebrows?
Perfection.  You're gorgeous.
(And I love plushlash too!)


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 10, 2007)

your skin is fabulous and you are one of my fav posters!


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 10, 2007)

gorgeous girl! great skin and the neutrals suit you well (i've been working on them as well! it's another dimension to makeup =)) lol you look great without your contacts as well.. look forward to more!


----------



## MizzMAC (Oct 10, 2007)

beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm jealous of your necklace


----------



## tanbelina (Oct 11, 2007)

I LOVE your look with your natural eye color. You're unbelievably gorgeous - I wish my glasses were that chic!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 11, 2007)

You are SUPER gorgeous, not just regular gorgeous. The makeup is beautiful and those glasses are too cool!


----------



## chazza (Oct 11, 2007)

you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Oct 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! Neutrals look great on you and your eyebrows are to die for!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 11, 2007)

you're gorgeous!


----------



## Katura (Oct 11, 2007)

I think I was suppsed to be at your update...darn it i was sick.

But you are gorgeous. You're glass are mad cute and the makeup is fabbbbbb.


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

you look like a barbie, seriously! i love your makeup


----------



## snowkei (Oct 13, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 17, 2007)

excellent job! I adore the glasses


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 17, 2007)

You are SO gorgeous!!! Love your makeup and glasses!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Can you tell me how you applied the shadows? Which brushes you used, your sequence and technique._

 
This is a really pretty look!!  I would also like to know what brushes you used and where you used each shadow!!


----------



## kyoto (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi all, this is my first post, been lurking for weeks, but just had to say how very pretty you look.  I'd love to know how you did your eyebrows.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

Perfection!!  Love your hair too!!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought I commented this...but oh, your eyebrows and skin are actually perfect. I mean this in the least creepy way possible, but your skin looks so strokeable!


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 20, 2007)

OMG. im in complete shock... I LOVE UR SKIN! mmm.. i think some one needs to give up their skin regie??? gorgeous hair skin makeup flawless girl flawless


----------



## kaneda (Oct 27, 2007)

You're very beautiful.  great look - nice to see a neutral look from you.


----------



## baby_blooz (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow! , flawless skin ..perfect eyebrows


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 21, 2009)

why have all of her pics disappeared?  i subscribed to several and used to come back from time to time to try and "practice"  LOL

Not the pics are gone.  I'm so sad


----------

